
Chat for Bootstrappers - CryoLogic
Hi all. This is a shameless promotion post, but not for any product or way to make money.<p>I love Hackernews, but a bulk of the startup related content is VC backed companies. I&#x27;m a big fan of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;barnacl.es&#x2F; for bootstrappers but prefer ad-hoc discussions around what I&#x27;m currently working on and feel like many others are the same.<p>To fix this, I&#x27;ve started a discord channel for bootstrappers: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;wB9vFJP<p>I&#x27;d love to get more members, and if anyone wants to become a moderator please message me.<p>Thanks for checking out this post,<p>Andrew
======
tmaly
What about the forum on indiehackers.com ?

